# Showing with a transfer?



## faithx807 (Aug 10, 2015)

Has anyone ever been to an ADGA show and not had the papers be "officially" in their name. Meaning it was the official adga paper but it was signed over as a transfer and your name was not updated as the owner. With adga being SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO behind im worried if i sent in a transfer even with the rush fee it wont be back in time for our show. 

Any idea?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would call them and ask.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I've never heard of a show that excepts signed transfers, you'll need to get them into your name


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The papers must be in your name.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, it must be in your name.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Call and ask, but back in the day I used to show goats all the time for other people, so I don't see why they wouldn't accept a signed transfer. A transfer acts as a bill of sale pretty much, so that is your proof of owner ship, and they usually give you a 10 day leeway to get kids papered, so I don't see why it would be a problem.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

In my experience, You can show with the transfer signed. We did this year with 3 goats, and weve had to do it other years too. If you win you sign under owner. Use to be under "agent" but looks like they've changed that this year.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

All the shows I've been to say no signed transfers, but I suppose other shows might do it differently.
Either way though, I would go ahead and get them transferred


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I found this on ADGA's website: 

7. Persons showing animals whose registration/recordation certificates have signed transfers that
have not been processed by the ADGA office must show those animals in the owner’s name
shown on ADGA records at that time


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't know if you got your answer or not, but as long as it is not a youth fair (where the state rules become an issue) you can show with a signed transfer. If the goat wins, it just gets recorded as the other owner on the report of awards.


----------

